# Danube-class



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

Hallo

I am new here and i am happy to be here

So you can see that i am currently working on a Danube-class Runabout

I think i will name it USS-Yukon NCC-74602 and using the Voyager era

starfleet logos and i will build it with the sensor dome , and the model will be 

build with lights and running lights.

So and now we are comming to my problem !!!!!

I know where the lights ares but i do not know how are they flashing and how 

the sensor dome flashes.

I hope that you can help me .

Thanks Bridger


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

I think we only saw the sensor attachment in one episode of DS9; it was added so that we the viewers could tell which runabout was which. Can anyone remember which episode it was? 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

No no there were more episodes where the sensor pod was used may be some 

one had the ds9 dvds and can make with power dvd a lot of screenshots so 

that wehn i see them fast it looks like a movie.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Give me some time and I will do a screen capture set from DS9. Could take 2 months since there are nearly twice as many episodes as there are in Enterprise.

Regarding lighting - Check with Don's Light and Magic - he has a lighting set out that includes colored resin replacement parts.

Also there is a set of resin phaser and photo etched tranporter emitters for the model available if you look hard enought.

For a real challenge you can add an interior with the crew. As it happens Playmates provided in scale figures years ago and you can still find them on evil bay from time to time.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

sbaxter said:


> I think we only saw the sensor attachment in one episode of DS9; it was added so that we the viewers could tell which runabout was which. Can anyone remember which episode it was?


I might be wrong, but I'm pretty certain that there was indeed only one episdoe featuring the roll bar. I think that episode was titled "The Jem'Hadar". It's the episode where we're Sisko, Quark and the youngun's go in to the Gamma Quadrunt on a "camping trip" and we're first introduced to the Jem'Hadar & Dominion as well as see the starship _Odyssey_ destroyed. Might be wrong about the episode title, tho.


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

Hallo

I had the dlm´s runabout parts and the other parts are also on the way and 

Griffworks there are more episodes where we see the rolebar i will give you the 

names of the episodes.

Emissary (It is very good to see how the lights are working on the standard model)

Armageddon Game

Paradise

The Maquis, Part II

Jem'Hadar

Empok Nor

So that all Episodes i know where the Runabout was seen with the rolebar

i hope that helps


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

If you have access to it - The old Star Trek the Magazine has some very good pictures of the unlit studio model. If you don't let me know and I will try to find the right issue and when I have time I will scan the pictures.

Regarding the Playmates figures - I may try to copy them so a crew can be added to my Runabout. I think I have part oif the DS9 crew. I know I have most of the main TNG crew. I also have part of the Voyager crew. Just a matter of finding which box they are in.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Bridger said:


> Hallo
> 
> I had the dlm´s runabout parts and the other parts are also on the way and
> Griffworks there are more episodes where we see the rolebar i will give you the names of the episodes.
> ...


Are you 100% sure here? If this is the pilot episode, as I'm pretty sure that's the title, then we actually don't see the roll bar/sensor pod 'til the episode where _Odyssey_ is destroyed ("The Jem'hadar"?). That's why they put the roll bar on top of the Runabout - to tell it apart from the others. 


> Armageddon Game
> 
> Paradise
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter to me. So long as it helps you or someone else. I'm not the one concerned w/the episodes in which the rollbar/sensor pod is supposed to be seen. 





geino said:


> If you have access to it - The old Star Trek the Magazine has some very good pictures of the unlit studio model. If you don't let me know and I will try to find the right issue and when I have time I will scan the pictures.
> 
> Regarding the Playmates figures - I may try to copy them so a crew can be added to my Runabout. I think I have part oif the DS9 crew. I know I have most of the main TNG crew. I also have part of the Voyager crew. Just a matter of finding which box they are in.


The Playmates figures are too big for the Runabout model kit. The ERTL Runabout kit is 1/72 scale whlie the Playmates figures are somewhere around 1/16 scale (just guessing on the fig's).


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

No sorry i live in Austria and it is very difficult here to get something about Star Trek

If you have all together you can send it all too

[email protected]

And i said that there are nice pictures of the standard Runabout model.

PS: Thank you very mutch :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Bridger said:


> No sorry i live in Austria and it is very difficult here to get something about Star Trek
> 
> If you have all together you can send it all too
> 
> [email protected]


I don't own the series on DVD so can't help you here. 


> And i said that there are nice pictures of the standard Runabout model.


No, what you said above was:


Bridger said:


> _Griffworks there are more episodes where we see the rolebar i will give you the names of the episodes_
> 
> _Emissary (It is very good to see how the lights are working on the standard model)_


 This tells me you're claiming _Emissary_ has a Runabout w/a rollbar on it. Ex Astris Scientia specifically mentions only two DS9 episodes w/a Rollbar in it's Danube-class entry: _The Maquis_ and _The Jem'hadar_. Some basic research on Wikipedia in regards to DS9 episodes shows that _The Maquis, Parts 1 & 2_ aired five episodes prior to _The Jem'hadar_, so I'm wrong. However, there appear to be still only two episodes that had the rollbar added to the Runabout studio model. 

I need to get this series on DVD. I'm especially interested in The Dominion War stuff, but after going thru the Wikipedia entries for the series see that there are several other episodes that I'd like to see again.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Griffworks - I am talking about the mini Playmates figures. They are very close to 1/72 in scale. These were included with little ship playsets.

Bridger - I will look for it the next couple of days and let you know if I find it.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

geino said:


> Griffworks - I am talking about the mini Playmates figures. They are very close to 1/72 in scale. These were included with little ship playsets.


Ah! OK. I know what you're talking about now, as I have several of their "Action Fleet" ships in my 1/2500 scale display - the Ferengi Marauder and Cardassian Galor are close enough to The Sacred Scale for me! - as well as just to have around, such as the KBoP & Maquis Raider. Sadly, I don't know where most of the figures are, as my kids play w/the KBoP, Raider and one of the Marauder's along w/several of my SW Action Fleet ships. 


> Bridger - I will look for it the next couple of days and let you know if I find it.
> 
> I have the DS9 on DVD and will start doing screen captures next week. I will do it the same way I did Enterprise. For that show I have over 5800 pictures of every ship seen in that show.


Do you have good screencaps of the Andorian & Tholian ships? I know we got some excellent views of the _Kumari_ (Shran's ship) in various episodes. Don't guess I could get you to share screencaps of those, could I...?


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

That is great 

Today i checked some of my Stra Trek movie DVD´s and i send some pictures from Wrath of Kahn bonus dvd to www.stguardia.to so there you will find new pictures of the Reliant studio model that will i do with all my dvd´s so you will get good pictures from ships


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Griffworks - I shared a bunch of the pictures of NX01 on another forum it is linked to the link I am listing below. I do have very good shots of every ship seen in Enterprise - including Shran's ship, BOTH Tholian ships, the Romulan ship, and numerous other alien ships.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Bridger, I have a couple of shots on my site that may help you out some.

http://www.fuzznoggincreations.com/runabout.htm


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

Oh yes i hnow i want to build my model like yours may a little bit differnt colours 

and the sensor pod and i have to say great work on the model. And Geino maybe 

i am wrong but shoudnt be on the DS9 dvds special futures like seeing the used 

studio models maybe some pictures of the models would also help but do it in a 

time you like slow i have enought time


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I have captured the first 2 episodes of DS9 - Emissary DOES NOT have the roll bar in it. I have over 260 pictures from Emissary and a few from the second episode. I will keep you updated as I capture more.

In Emissary they show the Rio Grande and Yang Tze Kean(Spelling?)

Bridger I will try to find the issue number today or tomarrow so I can scan it.

Past Prologue was the first time we see the rollbar on the Ganges. I will post one or two of the pictures by sunday


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Bridger here are several screen captures from the first time the rollbar is seen on a runabout. Several of the shots are nice and clear with a lot of detail visible. I also found out from a friend that Star Trek the Magazine issue 7/2002 pages 32-41 have information about the runabout. I hope to find mine later this week - it is boxed up in hopes that I will be moving in the near future.

I have captured more than half of season 1 of DS9 and have approximately 600 pictures. Here is an idea of what I have captured

DS9 Station - only focused on in the pilot episode, ignored otherwise unless it is with an alien ship, firing weapons, ect.
Runabouts - interior and exterior. Since an interior can be built into the model.
Any other ship that is shown
Ship models seen in the background - Sisco's office and the classroom


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

Thank you very mutch this will help a lot


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Bridger - Your welcome

Corrected spelling for Yangtzee Kaing (or was it Kiang?) It is clearly shown in the episode Battle Lines after it crashes.

Picture count so far - 886 with only one episode to go from season 1. I have also captured any good items from the Special Features. There were several good shots of the DS9 model, but sorry there was none of the Runabouts. I will finish First Season tonight after work and start second season tomarrow.


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

:wave: Hallo

I want to ask you if you can send me the pictures from Season 1 in the next 

time so i can start some pre works and again

Thank you very mutch i currently starting my Star trek dvd collection

So i baught the Movie-Colletion (Speccial editions an Director´s Edition) 

it will take me alot of time to get all boxes , so i will have refernce to build my models :wave:


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

And there is another point so i will make a special display stand i want to make it 

like here http://techspecs.acalltoduty.com/plaques.html along time ago it was 

possible to download the Files to create your own Dedication Plaques but i 

coudnt find it so maybe someone could help me .


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are three of my best Runabout reference pics. Hope they help.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/SG1fan1/rubanout/danube_schematic.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/SG1fan1/rubanout/runabout.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/SG1fan1/rubanout/runaboutmodelfront.jpg


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Bridger - I should finish season 2 today or tomarrow. I will post some more pictures this weekend. If you would like the full set of the pictures, I will sell the CD's when I am finished. I will ship anywhere in the world. I already have a 2 disk set of Star Trek Enterprise completed with over 5000 pictures in the collection. 

Babaganoosh - those look like many of the same pictures that were in the Star Trek the Magazine.

For those who missed it - Star Trek the Magazine, before its untimely demise, had many good pictures of the production models. For us modelers it is an invaulable resource. Many of the ships they did full color multi angle views of. A couple of the ships they did close up photos of the actual prop - I know Voyager was featured in one issue with close-ups of a lot of its detail. They also focused on varient ships such as the Miranda class and the Nebua Class. They also identified registry names and numbers for each of the ships that was seen in each show from TOS thru Voyager. I think there was a little info on Enterprise, but not as much since it was canceled around the time Enterprise started.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Star Trek Deep Space Nine Season 2 Disk 7 - The Special Features section includes several shots (same angle) of the Runabout model. The angle is 3/4s front side top. I will post that picture later this weekend. It also has pictures of the station and the Cardassian Galor Class ship models.

I have completed capturing Seasons 1 and 2 and have over 1900 pictures. From season 3 to end should add a lot more pictures since Season 3 introduces the Defiant and the war begins.


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

jear let the war beginn 

how do you want me the photos via mail or on cd


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Bridger - I will post some more pictures here on the weekend.


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

Hallo geino please do not forget that I need pictures where i see how the nav

lights are working and alo on the sensor pod


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Bridger here are some more pictures. Regarding the navigation and formation lights - they are hard to catch since they are on and off very quick. I am not sure if they are visible in these pictures, but lighting on the rollbar is visible from the front.

For the most part lighting on the runabouts seems to be limited to a couple of lights on the nacellels, one one the upper hull, the engines, and the occassional tractor beam.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

A few more pictures


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I have finished thru Season 3. I have captured just shy of 3000 pictures. I will start Season 4 later today.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

You're doing fine work.

Pity your screen name isn't 'Mister AtoZ'.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

GLU Sniffah - actually my original last name started with "z" and my current last name starts with "a" so "ms ztoa" would be more like it. :wave: 

I should finish Season 4 by Saturday. I will give an update then.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I will finish season 4 later tonight (last 4 episodes to go plus the special features) I will start season 5 either sunday or monday (note seasons 5 and 6 I have the #8 bonus DVD so I can capture extra pictures from them - one includes a behind the scenes of "Little Ship")

Picture count is over 4,000 - Season 4 has more than 1,000 pictures in it.


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

Hallo

Thanks my new friend geino i know now all i need building a cannon 

Danube-class Runabout so for all who wants to build a lighted runabout the 

white nav lights on the hull and the engines they are all flashing at the same 

time .

Pictures are comming


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Bridger there are green and red formation lights on the main hull and the nacelles. 

Here are a few more pictures.
Defiant in front of DS9
Runabout in the badlands
2 shots of runabout on launch pad
1 nice shot of runabout with nacelles powered down


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

If you are building the interior of the Runabout - you should know that the interior changed in season 5. From seasons 1-4 everything looks the same. In season 5 they added an "obstruction" in front of the transporter pad/doorway to the rear. Also the panel on the rear right wall shows a top profile of the runabout instead of standard readouts. This is shown in the behind the scenes files on Season 4 disk 7, but they use footage from Season 5 disk 1 or 2. 

To my knowledge the rear compartment is only shown in TNG as a confrence room. Althoug Jake Sisko is shown looking out the rear window as he leave the station without his dad in season 4 (over the shoulder looking out, no interior view) and Worf insists that Quark return to his quarters on the runabout (a cot an a waste machine are hardly quarters). 

I have completed the first 8 episodes of season 5, approximately 4800 pictures. I should finish Season 5 Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Levels adjusted bring out details*

Great Shots Geino!

Do you have Photoshop? I threw one of the very dark images into Photoshop and did a quick adjustment to the levels and founds LOTS of good detail in there.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

drewid142 - Thanks for the compliments - I do not edit the pictures, I do them as straight screen captures and save them as jpgs.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I figured... but i thought you might enjoy seeing how much detail is hidden in the color range. It take just a few seconds to adjust the levels and pull out hte detail... if it is desired.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ I do the adjusting of my screen grabs,too. A lot of details are hidden, and sometime you get a real surprise by working on them.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Lloyd and drewid142 - true you do get better views. The problem is I already have approximately 5,000 screen captures from DS9 and over 4,000 from Enterprise. (I would like some time to work on my models too)

I will post a few more pictures later today, perhaps one or 2 from Trial and Tribblations.

I am about halfway through Season 5, I still hope to finish it either today or tomarrow.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

A few more pictures
2 from Trial and Tribbleations 

3 more of runabouts, 3 of the Rio Grande, 1 is crashed on a class L planet.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I have Season 5 completely in, just need to finish converting to jpg files. There was some good pictures of the new 4 foot constitution Enterprise and several of the new K-7 Space Station. One of the best was a close up of the landing bay of K-7 with 2 shuttles (1 Galileo and 1 alien) and a sign on the back wall "Welcome to K-7 Now Go Home"

I also go several pictures of Federation ships that may not have been identified up to this point. One appears to be an Intrepid class ship with a 3rd nacellel mounted BELOW the secondary hull (I wouldn't want to attempt a landing with that ship!). There were a few others in the Federation/Klingon task force that seemed to be new.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

DS9 picture update - I have completed thru season 5, and have season 6 half done. One Little Ship has several good shots of a Runabout. I should complete Season 6 tonight or tomarrrow and hope to finish season 7 by the end of the week.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I finished Season 6 (just need to finish converting to jpg). Picture count is between 7000-8000. Episodes with the highest picture count include One Little Ship (the runabout) and Sacrafice of Angels and Tears of the Prohets (major battles) These each have around 200 or more pictures. The behind the scenes also had good pictures of the 6" Little Ship filming model. Note: This behind the scense is found on Disk #8 - The bonus disk that was included during the initial release. It also includes all of the spoken/used Rules of Aquisistion.

My work schedual this weekend may push me to finish the picture capture of DS9 by mid next week, instead of this weekend.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Griffworks said:


> The Playmates figures are too big for the Runabout model kit. The ERTL Runabout kit is 1/72 scale whlie the Playmates figures are somewhere around 1/16 scale (just guessing on the fig's).


Federation Models have been promising a Runabout interior for two years (I've giving up waiting) but one they discovered is that although the Runabout is considered 1/72, by the time you've added a floor and ceiling, there's barely room for a 1/72 figure to stand up!

This is my scratchbuilt version (i know most of you have seen it before). When I got to putting the top on, about the only place a repainted Preiser 1/72 figure could stand was behind the middle lateral ceiling brace! 

And before you ask, there are no plans for this build. I got everything from screen caps from DS9 and the few interior illustrations scattered around the web (google Danube runabout interior).

BTW, Preiser does all kind of scale figures. I used their civilian and police sets.

Jim


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Looks good! You did a very good job matching the interior layout from sesaon 5 on.

I have a lot of interior screen caps of the runabouts. You can see most of the counsels, various dispalays and other detail found in the runabouts.

When I get some free time I may try to modify the small old Playmates figures and pop them into resin. Since they are close to the right scale they would look nice as a crew.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Arronax said:


> This is my scratchbuilt version (i know most of you have seen it before). When I got to putting the top on, about the only place a repainted Preiser 1/72 figure could stand was behind the middle lateral ceiling brace!


 Nicely done Jim! Great work on your interior. I used the Playmates figures in mine - but I either had to amputate below the knees or at the ankles to make them fit into their respective seats/chairs . Something good is in the works for this kit right now - I just can't talk about it yet.

Jack


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A real beauty! The Runabout needs an interior, and did you do it.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I will finish the photo capture by tomarrow (8000+ images) I am down to 2 episodes to do (the finally and one other). 

Danube note: There is a 7th season episode which shows a beautiful picture of the belly of the runabout (the one which starts the final story arc - Ezri takes a runabout to find Worf). When she goes into the Badlands using no power there is a full shot of the belly of the Runabout - it is the first, and only time the registration is visible on the lower rear hull of the runabout.


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

And now i will show you the first picture of my model and i am presenting the 

model base it is basing on the Detication Plaque of the Enterprise-E

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n133/Bridger1701/USS-YUKONNCC-74602Kopie.jpg


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

geino said:


> One appears to be an Intrepid class ship with a 3rd nacellel mounted BELOW the secondary hull.


That would be the Yeager Class. It's actually two low-slung nacelles on either side of the ship.

http://memory-alpha.org/en/wiki/Yeager_type


----------

